# NEW YORK | 600 West 125th Street | 123m | 403ft | 36 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Foundation Work Underway for Columbia University Tower at 600 West 125th Street in Manhattanville, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Foundation work has begun for Columbia's new 34-story building at 600 West 125th Street designed by Renzo Piano Building Workshop in Manhattanville.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Construction Update: Weeks of 7/4/22 and 7/11/22


The latest updates on what to expect and construction updates related to the Manhattanville campus.




neighbors.columbia.edu


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Construction Update: Weeks of 8/1/22 and 8/8/22


The latest updates on what to expect and construction updates related to the Manhattanville campus.




neighbors.columbia.edu


----------

